# Easy money today.



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice job.. looks so strange to see a setup like that on the outside of a house :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

How come the Christmas lights don't work? :laughing:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Maybe I'm missing something here. In your 12:30 picture you have conductors that are obviously too short. Do you a a wire stretcher or something?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Never seen a hub of the _bottom _of a tub.:no:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

He always does that for undergrounds.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> He always does that for undergrounds.


Why? What's wrong with two locknuts and a bushing?


----------



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

having all those lines come into the panel through a (3 inch?) hole is legal? No need for individual connectors for each line? Just wondering


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Need some straps on that flex going to the sprinkler controller. Looks good though.:thumbup:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Nice job.. looks so strange to see a setup like that on the outside of a house :thumbsup:



I agree,Also to see the NM cables just poked thru a bushing. That would never fly here. connectors for all.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*Bull****ter*



220/221 said:


> UG service change.
> 
> About 5 years ago I installed a cooktop circuit and a couple of kitchen circuits. I also found a burned AC breaker/bus. I relocated the AC breaker and told them _they would need a new service._
> 
> ...


Am I right?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> Am I right?


 
I don't think so. I've done panel swaps where I've had pipes coming in the top and bottom, and even the sides. _In a wall_, so they can't be 'pushed' out of the way like these have been. Done in 4-5 hours.

I could see this done in 4 hours. He only had to cut *one* stinking little pipe.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Why? What's wrong with two locknuts and a bushing?


That's a good question.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

:sleep1:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> In your 12:30 picture you have conductors that are obviously too short.


Only one wire (pool light neutral) had to be wirenutted :thumbup:

I relocated the right side neutral bus tso the short neutral/grounds would reach.




> Need some straps on that flex going to the sprinkler controller.


You are right. I should have strapped it. I DID pull out the existing 12/2 romex with _ground cut off_ and puled in THWN so it's a wash.




> What's wrong with two locknuts and a bushing?


Here they would want 2 locknuts and a bond bushing, or a hub. The hub is the standard. Easier than a BB.






> having all those lines come into the panel through a (3 inch?) hole is legal? No need for individual connectors for each line? Just wondering


It's a regional thing, probably a Southwest/California thing. The only way to install a service like this is by forgoing the connectors and using a bushing. 



> *Bull****ter*




Naw...I'm just that good. :thumbsup: ....plus, I have done like a thousand of these things.




> He only had to cut *one* stinking little pipe.


 
True but if you noticed, I also got rid of the added on conduit and fed all the circuits down the block wall :thumbup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I think you do good looking work and I enjoy looking at your pics just had to throw that in about those straps.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

How about the conduits in the top of the enclosure?
no Myers hub? does that not violate the UL for the weather tight enclosure?

Just asking. this regional stuff I find interesting.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Look closer.

Meyers hub or sealing locknut. This one has a meyers hub. You can see the red plastic bushing insert and the PVC connector is screwed into it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

leland said:


> How about the conduits in the top of the enclosure?
> no Myers hub? does that not violate the UL for the weather tight enclosure?
> 
> Just asking. this regional stuff I find interesting.


 
Looks like one to me.


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

So why no "phase tape"? Not required by your local code? Or is it that you didn't take a picture of it?

They all look black to me.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Phase tape on the service conductors?

They belong to POCO. The neutral is smaller so I guess they figure it's not necessary to mark it.


Power was restored at 8PM last night. Everybody at POCO put the blame on someone else.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

220/221 said:


> Phase tape on the service conductors?
> 
> They belong to POCO. The neutral is smaller so I guess they figure it's not necessary to mark it.
> 
> ...


 
Here most guys do the change over hot and avoid the BS of dealing with the POCO


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Here most guys do the change over hot and avoid the BS of dealing with the POCO


Haha, same over here too


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Here most guys do the change over hot and avoid the BS of dealing with the POCO


That's all well and good, but I don't think 220 has any choice.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Mastertorturer said:


> So why no "phase tape"? Not required by your local code? Or is it that you didn't take a picture of it?
> 
> They all look black to me.


I have never phase taped a single phase system


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Here most guys do the change over hot and avoid the BS of dealing with the POCO


That's a dangerous thing to do with an underground feed.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> That's a dangerous thing to do with an underground feed.


I agree, but I line the inside of the meter pan with cardboard and move very slowly. :thumbsup:

Sliding the riser off the feeders is always a tricky thing to do.

That is why I use Scotch 33+ to make sure the tape stays where I put it


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> That's all well and good, but I don't think 220 has any choice.


The POCO here is really under manned.. so much so they sub a lot of work out to UNION contractors.


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah I was refering to the identified conductor. If it's their wire, screw em. Just busting chops really. 

Was wondering if there's a reason for the meter box to be the full size of the panelboard? Manufacturers are only getting cheaper these days.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

My N's get taped, that's it.
You guys changing out services hot are nuts. 
That is a weird looking panel with the main lug right there in the middle of the circuit breakers...is that a Siemans?


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> That's all well and good, but I don't think 220 has any choice.


I have, in the past, changed *many* services without permission but the liabilty/risk is getting too great here. I'd strill do it in certain cases but SOP is to stay legal and deal with the authorities.:jester:


I have always been comfortable just making the service conductors safe with tape and sliding the panel on/off but it is a *lot* more comfortable having them deenergized.....de energized..denergized...turned off.




Check this out. 












There was an UG JB about twent feet from the service. That doesn't look safe. One of the wires is showing a few inches of oxidized bare ALuminum 





















I guarantee that the POCO guy didn't address this issue.




> Was wondering if there's a reason for the meter box to be the full size of the panelboard?


Working space. Gotta love that !!


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Am I right?


 i see the myers hub but where are the conductors


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> i see the myers hub but where are the conductors


 
In my scrap bin :thumbup:



When there are pictures, do you guys even read the text? :laughing:






> Existing PVC ran to a hot tub in the back yard (I assumed) After I ran it into the panel I lookeed in the back yard to see that the hot tub had been abandoned. The wires were hanging in an LB so I yanked them out.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

220/221 said:


> In my scrap bin :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> When there are pictures, do you guys even read the text? :laughing:


the eyes don't work like they used to
and it wont leak


----------



## jr360 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice work, but I still don't see the answer to wire nuts are wire stretcher.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

220/221 said:


> UG service change.
> 
> About 5 years ago I installed a cooktop circuit and a couple of kitchen circuits. I also found a burned AC breaker/bus. I relocated the AC breaker and told them _they would need a new service._
> 
> ...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jr360 said:


> Nice work, but I still don't see the answer to wire nuts are wire stretcher.


Well wire nuts don't strech wires....:laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

**************** old thread alert ***********


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

If you do it hot, and blow yourself up, you can sue the home owner for not enforcing 70E. :thumbsup:


----------

